# EGD w/ablation & EGD w/biopsy



## ohsuziqu (May 5, 2015)

I am having a hard time getting commercial insurance to pay for EGD with Ablation 43270 and an EGD with biopsy 43239 billed together.  Per the AAPC coder no modifier is needed.  The ablation and biopsies are done in separate areas, so should be allowed. They are stating it is bundled.  Any help with this would be great.


----------

